# Stream and Time warner cable?



## John Z NY (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been considering purchasing a stream, i just wanted to make sure i would be able to stream shows off my home network. I've read in the past that time warner protects all their content, then i had read that this was "fixed" by making you download the show to your device(deleting it off the original tivo if i am correct)

i just wanted to see what the current status was. 


and a side note, my current network setup has my router go to a switch that my roamio is on. if i purchase the stream I've read that the stream has to be on the same switch n couldn't be connected to the router instead?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What model tivo do you have exactly? Roamio Plus/Pro has built-in Stream.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

John Z NY said:


> I've been considering purchasing a stream, i just wanted to make sure i would be able to stream shows off my home network. I've read in the past that time warner protects all their content, then i had read that this was "fixed" by making you download the show to your device(deleting it off the original tivo if i am correct)
> 
> i just wanted to see what the current status was.
> 
> and a side note, my current network setup has my router go to a switch that my roamio is on. if i purchase the stream I've read that the stream has to be on the same switch n couldn't be connected to the router instead?


TWC does indeed copy protect most content. Some like IFC are not and the occasional program on HBO Women isn't protected. There is no solution on Android except to stream content while on your home network, like by the pool. I believe you are correct with iOS you can download copy protected content deleting it from your TiVo. You can't re-upload said copy protected content. Once downloaded it's there until you delete it.


----------



## John Z NY (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks for the response, i have a base roamio(i wanted to have the option to use it OTA incase i dropped TWC) and would be using the android version of the app. i guess its still not worth it... :/


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> TWC does indeed copy protect most content. Some like IFC are not and the occasional program on HBO Women isn't protected. There is no solution on Android except to stream content while on your home network, like by the pool. I believe you are correct with iOS you can download copy protected content deleting it from your TiVo. You can't re-upload said copy protected content. Once downloaded it's there until you delete it.


I want to get this right, and you seem to know a lot about this subject.

I curently have a TIVO ROAMIOw/lifetime connected to Time Warner Cable out of Akron, OH. I have it connected too my HDTV via HDMI. It is connected to my ISP(15MB Down/1MB Up) through a Belkin powerline adapter(hard wire), and not WiFi.

I was looking into getting a TIVO STREAM off of EBay for DOWNLOADING shows I record to my TIVO for watching while on the Road/Flying/etc...

MAINLY DOWNLOADING. Streaming is nice, but not really what the bulk of it would used for. I have an Amazon Fire 7" HDX, which this would be used on. Also, an Ipod 5th Gen, and an Iphone 4s(BOTH are runnign running IOS 8.3).

From what I have read here it seems like the TIVO Stream would be a COLLOSAL WASTE of money for what i want it for.

Here is what is confusing me. The list is long:

1. I can download shows I record on my Roamio to an Apple product using the TIVO APP, but NOT an Amazon product using the Android App(which is what Amazon uses), correct?

2. If I do download a show to any of the above devices, then the show on the ROAMIO DISAPPEARS? In other words, now I have it on my downloaded unit, and it is wiped clean on my ROAMIO?

So I could not watch it again on my Roamio, or put it back from the unit in an upload, if you will? It is simply gone from the TIVO?

I have to watch it on my Amazon/Ipod/Iphone 4s, and then delete it?

3. I have my TIVO connected to my HDTV via HDMI. It seems that only CERTAIN SHOWS can be downloaded to another device anyway because most stuff is copy-protected and won't download at all?

Is this true?

Which shows(broadcasters)? Is there a list somewhere?

i was all pumped up to get a tivo stream off of EBay for like 40-50% off. But now it seems the tivo stream is just not worth it.

Not with all these restrictions. Seems like it CANNOT DO what it was DESIGNED TO DO. Due to HDCP.

Like I said the MAIN thing I wanted to do was DOWNLOAD recorded shows off of my list to other products(tablets/phones/pads/etc...), and watch them while flying/traveling somewhere when WiFi/3g/4g LTE is not available.

That is the point of DOWNLOADING.

Seems like the more I read(which I am GLAD I CAME TO THIS FORUM. THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LESSON), that the TIVO STREAM is not worth it.

At least for the main reason I want it.

Thank you


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What model Roamio? The 6 tuner Plus/Pro versions already have Stream built-in.

It is correct when you download by stream and the show is copy protected where the original is deleted from the Roamio after. The copy protection is set by the cable company through the cable card and not by the broadcasters. Some protect a few channels while others would protect everything.


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> What model Roamio? The 6 tuner Plus/Pro versions already have Stream built-in.
> 
> It is correct when you download by stream and the show is copy protected where the original is deleted from the Roamio after. The copy protection is set by the cable company through the cable card and not by the broadcasters. Some protect a few channels while others would protect everything.


Sorry. I have the 4-tuner Roamio. Not the Plus or Pro. The one that can be used with Cable or OTA.

I was planning on getting a Tivo Stream off of EBay cheap, until I came here and began to read.

Thank G*d for forums like this to help people get the info they need in order to make a good buying decision.

Anyway, back to my dilemma.

I really want to use the Stream for DOWNLOADING. Not so much streaming, but that would be a nice bonus.

It just seems like there is a TON of restrictions, that it makes the TIVO Stream almost pointless.

Plus, the fact that the Amazon Kindle Fire HDX 7" is not even supported for downloads.

Which is a bummer, since I have one. I ahve an Ipod 5th Gen, and an Iphone 4s for downloads, but it would be nice if the Amazon HDX was also supported for downloads. Seems to be able to STREAM ONLY.

From what I have read.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

steelersruleman said:


> I want to get this right, and you seem to know a lot about this subject.
> 
> I curently have a TIVO ROAMIOw/lifetime connected to Time Warner Cable out of Akron, OH. I have it connected too my HDTV via HDMI. It is connected to my ISP(15MB Down/1MB Up) through a Belkin powerline adapter(hard wire), and not WiFi.
> 
> ...


Correct Android does not currently support downloading. And iOS does not support streaming over mobile networks (an iOS limitation, talk to Apple)



steelersruleman said:


> 2. If I do download a show to any of the above devices, then the show on the ROAMIO DISAPPEARS? In other words, now I have it on my downloaded unit, and it is wiped clean on my ROAMIO?


Only if it's copy protected is it deleted is my understanding. Since I don't use iCrap I don't know.



steelersruleman said:


> So I could not watch it again on my Roamio, or put it back from the unit in an upload, if you will? It is simply gone from the TIVO?


If it was copy protected that is correct, it's fairly clear on this point.



steelersruleman said:


> I have to watch it on my Amazon/Ipod/Iphone 4s, and then delete it?


Copy protected content only- On your iOS device yes, your Android won't be able to stream it once copy protected content is downloaded on you iOS device. Your Android won't be able to stream ooh copy protected content.



steelersruleman said:


> 3. I have my TIVO connected to my HDTV via HDMI. It seems that only CERTAIN SHOWS can be downloaded to another device anyway because most stuff is copy-protected and won't download at all?
> 
> Is this true?


True content that can't be transferred via TiVo Desktop/kmmtg will not stream ooh and can only be downloaded to an iOS device deleting the copy on your TiVo. This copy protected content can be streamed on your home network though with any device without deleting the original on your TiVo..



steelersruleman said:


> Which shows(broadcasters)? Is there a list somewhere?


It depends, may vary by market. I canceled my TWC TV before the Stream worked with Android. Content I recorded from TWC and marked do not delete streams locally, a very few stream ooh.



steelersruleman said:


> i was all pumped up to get a tivo stream off of EBay for like 40-50% off. But now it seems the tivo stream is just not worth it.
> 
> Not with all these restrictions. Seems like it CANNOT DO what it was DESIGNED TO DO. Due to HDCP.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the tardiness of my reply my fur baby passed away and I've been a wreck.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Sorry for your loss PCurry57. I went through the same thing in 2007.


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

PCurry57 said:


> Sorry for the tardiness of my reply my fur baby passed away and I've been a wreck.


Sorry to hear about your loss. And THANK YOU for answering AT ALL.

I went ahead and got the TIVO STREAM off of EBay CHEAP. Like almost 50% off buying a new one, which seemed like a good price too make the leap to me.

After hooking it up, downloading latest software, i have been more than pleased with it.

The only thing I really miss is the DOWNLOADING on an Android based device like a Kindle HDX.

But I read somewhere that a "NEW" version of the Android app is due soon, and it is "supposed too" allow downloading on the new app.

It was to be released by now(Spring), but I have not seen it. Maybe in a month or two.

But THANKS AGAIN for answering all of my questions. These forums are GREAT for people who know the exist, and can make an INFORMED BUY, without going in blind.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

steelersruleman said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. And THANK YOU for answering AT ALL.
> 
> I went ahead and got the TIVO STREAM off of EBay CHEAP. Like almost 50% off buying a new one, which seemed like a good price too make the leap to me.
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath for the updated version. It took what nearly two years to get an Android version.


----------

